# What's after Zombies?



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

The zombie thing has been growing since Night of the Living Dead (I know there were references to Caribbean zombies before that)... It seems to have peaked in the mainstream in the last 4-5 years. Surely they are at or near the saturation point. I think slashers and vampires, while they will remain with us, have had their day.

So, what is next? Is there some other beast that has been growing steadily in the groupmind of America / the world? Is it aliens? Scarecrows? Cthulu? Something I've never heard of before?

On that topic, why zombies at all? Is it because there are so many variations, and anyone can be a zombie with very little makeup? Is it something else?

Always interested in what you guys think.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

JustJimAZ said:


> So, what is next? Is there some other beast that has been growing steadily in the groupmind of America / the world?


The blood sucking political gene-pool and irresponsible world leaders?


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

With Pacific Rim and the soon to be Godzilla remake I think giant monsters will have a short lived rebirth though Zombies will continue their dominance unabated.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe something like the 13 Ghosts (from the movie of the same name), with ghosts of the former living, various demons, etc., trapped or coraled within a set environment.
I think the novelty of zombies for haunts has gone the way of the dodo. Pirates, werewolves, vampires, slashers/chainsaw, and radioactive/chemical spill scenes have been overdone in the last decade. Maybe more of the Pet Cemetery (from the movies) would work. Haunted wax or art museums? With sculptures, paintings, etc., coming to life, that kind of thing gives you a lot of leeway to be creative. Kind of a haunted take on "Night at the museum".
I know that amusement parks have run into the same kind of issues/challenges, and many, like Knott's Berry Farm, have created their own monsters or "legends" or myths to fit their chosen theme(s).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's possible the whole thing will go dormant for a generation. Ages ago movie production was limited to just a few companies so the theme cycles moved slower. Now with more production companies we go from "what's hot" to over saturation in just a few years. I am sure there are people that would pay good money to know what's next.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm thinking it will be giant monsters, Great Old Ones (H.P. Lovecraft, Cthulhu), or mutant clowns. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mattimus said:


> With Pacific Rim and the soon to be Godzilla remake I think giant monsters will have a short lived rebirth though Zombies will continue their dominance unabated.


I'm in agreement that zombies will be around for quite awhile. The popularity of shows like The Walking Dead continue to fuel that fire. I think with regards to home haunts, a theme like zombies could be a mainstay for several years, providing the haunter mixed it up a bit with some creativitiy and different scenes.



fontgeek said:


> I think the novelty of zombies for haunts has gone the way of the dodo. Pirates, werewolves, vampires, slashers/chainsaw, and radioactive/chemical spill scenes have been overdone in the last decade. Maybe more of the Pet Cemetery (from the movies) would work. Haunted wax or art museums? With sculptures, paintings, etc., coming to life, that kind of thing gives you a lot of leeway to be creative. Kind of a haunted take on "Night at the museum".
> I know that amusement parks have run into the same kind of issues/challenges, and many, like Knott's Berry Farm, have created their own monsters or "legends" or myths to fit their chosen theme(s).


We took our Scout Troop to Cedar Point's Halloweekends this past October and they run several themed haunted attractions, one of which was a zombie high school. It was fantastic! Lots of great scares, awesome scene design and execution. Everyone was loving it. On a big scale, I think the zombie theme can continue to be a draw. They also did an asylum building which was just over the top. In additon, they did a take on a haunted museum, and also an old mansion that had several rooms, all of which were full of scares. Some of the themes may not be fresh and new, but done in a creative fashion with good actors and great set design, costume/makeup/etc, they can still make for a great scare. JMO.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As long as a good story is being told that people can identify with or relate to their own lives, any theme can have longevity. After all, what was "Warm Bodies' but a retelling of the evergreen story of Romeo and Juliet wrapped up in rotting flesh?

Personally, I'm a fan of non-human, not too gory giant monster movies since I grew up in the age of cheesy '50s sci-fi/monster movies. Those never lose their appeal.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the paranormal/ghost hunters kind of thing is pretty popular now but hasn't really translated to the haunt scene yet. There haven't really been any scripted shows with that premise so maybe that's the next thing?


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I would love to build more props along the lines of the traditional witches, ghosts, and goblins. The tech is there to make some really neat things. 

I think zombies are easier to build. Much more forgiving, and more room to let someones imagination fill in the details than say, a lifelike rendition of a specific person. 

Lovecraft would be absolutely great. Actual history of the man to read up on, the stories to draw from, the props would be a challenge. Have to get good at making tentacles, lol.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Reptilians and blood sucking mutated bugs.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> I think the paranormal/ghost hunters kind of thing is pretty popular now but hasn't really translated to the haunt scene yet. There haven't really been any scripted shows with that premise so maybe that's the next thing?


Funny. A couple of years ago I found a build in "50 high tech practical jokes for the evil genius" that fit that theme, and I thought about putting it in my haunt. Never did though.

The basic idea was to hack a regular remote control to transmit sound on the infra red beam rather than other signals. While that played, the object of the prank could listen using headphones and a receiver. Like a ghost hunter. Because of ambient IR, there would be lots of static and other sounds, but if they consistently put the receiver in the right direction, they could find the source.

Now that I think of it, I bet you could make a whole haunt around that theme, with people seeking the ghost, which has been strategically placed to bring them past several scares...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> I think the paranormal/ghost hunters kind of thing is pretty popular now but hasn't really translated to the haunt scene yet. There haven't really been any scripted shows with that premise so maybe that's the next thing?


My thoughts are not exactly on topic but....
Even though I am a big fan of the paranormal shows, Ghost Hunters evidence in recent years are a little disappointing.

I think the gifted people who speak to the dead, like Amy Allen and Kim Russo are far more fascinating. If you haven't seen the tv shows, The Dead Files with Amy or The Haunting Of....with Kim, I highly recommend it. Maybe these type of reality shows will win out over the ghost hunters. BTW, The Dead Files deals with more frightening situations of people experiencing hauntings in their homes. It's on the Travel channel at 10pm Friday nights.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Based on recent trends in the media, my best guess would be more on the witchcraft and paranormal sides of horror. There are several new shows out currently that are witch/magic themed and in the past few years, there's been a huge influx of possession and paranormal films like the conjuring or the paranormal activity franchise


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Steempunk ghost chasers/investigators. Maybe something like a period "Ghostbusters" with the elaborate cart out front, and the hunters, in all their gadget glory throughout the haunt. It would allow you to tweak your story towards a specific ghost or incident, or just the hunting of ghosts in general. You could use Lovecraft, Poe, Shelley, etc. as inspirational forces, or as I said before, create your own legend or monster. One of the problems I can foresee in using an established story or "monster" is that you end up with so little time to tell your tale, and you invite direct comparison to the original story to those who've read the books.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

JustJimAZ said:


> On that topic, why zombies at all? Is it because there are so many variations, and anyone can be a zombie with very little makeup? Is it something else?


 They are fairly simple to do and they hit on 2 base fears that almost everyone has -Death/the dead and being consumed.They are a remorseless and implacable enemy that will not cease until destroyed. But for all that they are not super cunning, supernaturally strong/fast nor do they have supernatural powers that are hard to mimic in a costume/haunt.

No matter how scientifically impossible they might be, there is always this small part of the brain saying "I don't care what you think, run dumbass". And if done correctly it can be relatively simple to override the targets common sense so all they here is the other voice screaming "screw this... run now"

As for the next big thing- Ghosts and similar entities are making a big comeback over the last few yrs but how well that transfers to the haunt is questionable.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I think Zombies like any other type of monsters or creature they will find their place in horror history. Just like vampires, werewolves, mummies, dragons, and others that have appeared in film and television. It may take awhile but over time they will become part of the normal genre of Halloween as the one's listed above.*_


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Would Frankenstein's monster be considered the Dracula of Zombies?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

What's after zombies... MORE zombies...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

JustJimAZ said:


> The zombie thing has been growing since Night of the Living Dead (I know there were references to Caribbean zombies before that)... It seems to have peaked in the mainstream in the last 4-5 years. Surely they are at or near the saturation point.
> 
> On that topic, why zombies at all? Is it because there are so many variations, and anyone can be a zombie with very little makeup?


"We'll tell YOU when we're at the saturation point, mister!!"


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:How about monsters made completely out of liver??? (that actually scares the $h** out of me!...I think it's the texture....)


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I rather like liver - with onion gravy and mash


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Zombies will have some staying power. I think the modern zombie has a more personal attachment. Back in the old days the zombie movies were voodoo shambling zombies. Now even the slow ones are faster and I think eveyone can see themselves in a zombie apocalypse. In addition, everyone understands the danger of a super virus or chemical accident. 

I for one find it hard to imagine myself in the middle of a giant monster fight or being stalked by a vampire.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure what will tend next but I glad the Model/Vampire is nearly over. I love good vampire movies like Dracula and Fright Night but the Twilight movies were very boring and since they made a lot of money they influenced more of the same like Vampire Dairies. How come just because you make a movie or TV show for tweens it has to be boring?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think many here have gotten off the subject. The question isn't/wasn't will zombies last, it's what will the NEXT trend be. So, take zombies out of the running, and think about what the next "big" thing will be.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

fontgeek said:


> I think many here have gotten off the subject. The question isn't/wasn't will zombies last, it's what will the NEXT trend be. So, take zombies out of the running, and think about what the next "big" thing will be.


That's right fontgeek!
Not sure we'll ever see a "liver monster walk" on Halloween night.
Something about zombies appeals broadly, that's for sure, but do we see something usurping them? Do witches have a chance?

For a while, I saw lots of "vampires", all throughout the year. Now zombies, but bigger than vampires ever were. While I'd love to see werewolves be the next big thing, I just do not see it.

Could steampunk take over, replacing zombies and horror with just fantasy?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about steampunk zombies? That would be cool


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love steampunk


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I think the next big thing will be genetically modified zombies, with the Resident evil movies and not the new TV show Helix


----------



## Little Haunter (Jan 28, 2014)

If I had my way, I'd have mummies and Frankenstein be the next big cash crop. I do enjoy my vampires, werewolves, zombies... But I would enjoy the 'Big Three' get their comeuppance with the other classic Universal monsters! Not to mention, witches and ghouls... But I think the zombie fad will be even more hyped until The Walking Dead comic/television show ends. I've already had my fill of TWD thanks to Halloween Horror Nights, though.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I've held off on the discussion long enough.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Chupacabras anyone?


----------

